# Georgia / Vandy Game Thread 2018



## Silver Britches (Oct 6, 2018)

Almost time, boys and girls! Can I get a GO DAWGS!?

*GO DAWGS!*


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 6, 2018)

roll tide ok?


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 6, 2018)

ok. go mutts.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 6, 2018)

dogs win in a bloodbath. 59-10.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 6, 2018)

Matthew6 said:


> dogs win in a bloodbath. 59-10.


I hope you're right, bud. I got a bad feeling Vandy is going to hang tough with us.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 6, 2018)

Come on Dawgs, put it to Vandy.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 6, 2018)

Good stop by our D. Now let's go on offense!


----------



## tcward (Oct 6, 2018)

Here we go...stupid penalties and terrible edge play on defense...


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 6, 2018)

What channel the game on ?


----------



## fishnguy (Oct 6, 2018)

Let's go, Dawgs!


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 6, 2018)

Somebody tell the Dawgs the game has started.


----------



## fishnguy (Oct 6, 2018)

SEC network


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 6, 2018)

The defensive line is getting pushed back.


----------



## trad bow (Oct 6, 2018)

Somebody please go get defensive lineman out of locker room. I believe they missed the call out.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 6, 2018)

Hunker down Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 6, 2018)

We suck! 3 loses coming! Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 6, 2018)

BOOM! You've got mail! LOL


----------



## fishnguy (Oct 6, 2018)

Tyler Clark!


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 6, 2018)

Tyler Clark, the 3 star player is the best UGA DL.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 6, 2018)

Vandy on the board first! 3-0

Good stop by our D on the 3rd down run.


----------



## tcward (Oct 6, 2018)

Dawgs better wake up....


----------



## fishnguy (Oct 6, 2018)

Oh my!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 6, 2018)

*BOOM! TD DAWGS!*


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 6, 2018)

what a catch and run by Godwin. Fromms throw on the money  TD dawgs!!!!


----------



## tcward (Oct 6, 2018)

Well at least the offense woke up!


----------



## dfhooked (Oct 6, 2018)

Boooooom


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 6, 2018)

*Dawgs on top 7-3 *


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 6, 2018)

Throwing the bomb early, for the win.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 6, 2018)

Brneton Cox must be a knucklehead.  Tyler Clark was giving him a talking to and DeAndre Walker got into it with him earlier this year.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 6, 2018)

We're giving up some big plays early. Defense gotta tighten up.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 6, 2018)

Richard LeCounte brings it for guy under 6ft tall.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 6, 2018)

That was the talented Mr. Ridley!


----------



## Dub (Oct 6, 2018)

Grrrrrrrr the rain is coming....



Looks like a small band, though.....shouldn't be a factor.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 6, 2018)

Good grief it's raining!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 6, 2018)

Dub said:


> Grrrrrrrr the rain is coming....


Great minds think alike!


----------



## Dub (Oct 6, 2018)

It'll pass quick


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 6, 2018)

Silver Britches said:


> Good grief it's raining!


are you sitting in it at the game?


----------



## Dub (Oct 6, 2018)

Hope McKilney is okay...


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 6, 2018)

Matthew6 said:


> are you sitting in it at the game?


Yup! Imma run out on the field just before halftime. Keep watching.


----------



## dfhooked (Oct 6, 2018)

Man hate to see anyone leave on a cart.


----------



## Dub (Oct 6, 2018)

What was that dump pass ???


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 6, 2018)

I think Vandy has figured out the screen play, time to think of something else.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 6, 2018)

Somebody is blowing a whistle.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 6, 2018)

Big uglies going down! Not good!


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 6, 2018)

Silver Britches said:


> Yup! Imma run out on the field just before halftime. Keep watching.


do it. dressed like a power ranger. ?


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 6, 2018)

Our D sucks


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 6, 2018)

Bout sick of Mel Tucker


----------



## Dub (Oct 6, 2018)

Great penetration


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 6, 2018)

Dang! Already one quarter in the books! Dawgs got to start playing like the #2 team in the country. Kirby looks to be playing a lot of different guys so far, so I am gonna guess that's why we haven't been able to establish some consistency on defense. Just a guess, though.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 6, 2018)

Stinks having to listen to the game. Lol


----------



## tcward (Oct 6, 2018)

Our D is still in the locker room...


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 6, 2018)

Well the Dawgs defense can't stop anyone right now.  Vandy
s line is whipping UGA.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 6, 2018)

They can’t even tackle these guys! This team is a joke!


----------



## tcward (Oct 6, 2018)

We have Field to come in for Fromm. Do we have anybody to come in for the defense?


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 6, 2018)

Gashing us!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 6, 2018)

Mel Tucker sucks!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 6, 2018)

What a crock on the hit out of bounds!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 6, 2018)

Kirby to


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 6, 2018)

The Dawgs might just lose this game.  Vandy is sure showing every team from now on where the weaknesses are.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 6, 2018)

The Vandy RB fell down! Thank god or it would have been a TD


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 6, 2018)

They can’t even get a fumble


----------



## nickel back (Oct 6, 2018)

LOL.....WE LOOK BAD....Hope we can get this turned around


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 6, 2018)

Is Richt back????


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 6, 2018)

I'd go for it if I were Vandy.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 6, 2018)

Wow


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 6, 2018)

Good stop Dawgs! Now let's put a nice scoring drive together right here!


----------



## Dub (Oct 6, 2018)

All I can think about is the mechanical precision that the Tide operates with.  Well oiled machinery that will grind and mow down anything in their path.


I really want The Dawgs to be there come that meeting........but they have to grow a heap to make it...........and grow heaps more to match Bama.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 6, 2018)

Dub said:


> All I can think about is the mechanical precision that the Tide operates with.  Well oiled machinery that will grind and mow down anything in their path.
> 
> 
> I really want The Dawgs to be there come that meeting........but they have to grow a heap to make it...........and grow heaps more to match Bama.


No doubt about that. We've got to get a heck of a lot better on both sides of the ball. We're nowhere playing like I thought we would be.


----------



## Dub (Oct 6, 2018)

Real Deal Holyfield


----------



## riprap (Oct 6, 2018)

This game doesn't seem real. Can we start over?


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 6, 2018)

*TD Lil Evander!*


----------



## Dub (Oct 6, 2018)

Real Deal Holyfield !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 6, 2018)

*14-3 Dawgs on top*


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 6, 2018)

I missed it!!  Bad time for a bathroom break.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 6, 2018)

Man, Dawgs' D gotta play better than this. Good grief!


----------



## deerbandit (Oct 6, 2018)

What happen to our D? Is the scout team getting reps or something.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 6, 2018)

I’m just going to be real here. Kirby and his staff look just plain silly. We should be getting better each game. This looks similar to the Richt regression


----------



## fishnguy (Oct 6, 2018)

We have no real identity!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 6, 2018)

brownceluse said:


> I’m just going to be real here. Kirby and his staff look just plain silly. We should be getting better each game. This looks similar to the Richt regression


I agree. I'm not seeing any weekly improvement. Just don't understand that.


----------



## tcward (Oct 6, 2018)

D been on the field the entire first half...


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 6, 2018)

Vandy is making UGA's defense look horrible.  Against a good team, they would be down by a couple of TD's by now.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 6, 2018)

Dawgs D getting beat up front and on the back end. I better not hear one player or coach say the word standard after this game! They don’t have s clue about playing to a standard


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 6, 2018)

Would be nice if we could put 7 more on the board before the half!

*GO DAWGS!*


----------



## fishnguy (Oct 6, 2018)

Fromm to Nauta? What?


----------



## fishnguy (Oct 6, 2018)

Td Ridley!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 6, 2018)

TD DAWGS! The Talented Mr. Ridley with the grab!


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 6, 2018)

UGA is better in the hurry-up offense.  They should use it with fromm and Fields


----------



## fishnguy (Oct 6, 2018)

That was easy!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 6, 2018)

21-6 Dawgs with just over a minute to go in the half. Now let's get a stop on D here and get in the locker room and change those diapers!


----------



## deerbandit (Oct 6, 2018)

If they used the hurry up with Fields that would be scary for the opposing team.


lbzdually said:


> UGA is better in the hurry-up offense.  They should use it with fromm and Fields


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 6, 2018)

Georgia should have used those timeouts to stop the clock. May could have gotten the ball back to at least try a field goal!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 6, 2018)

Kirby better be glad he didn’t say standard


----------



## Dub (Oct 6, 2018)

Kirby summed it up.


----------



## riprap (Oct 6, 2018)

Its like they keep trying new stuff instead of just lining up and playing. I don't expect vandy to get another point unless the 2nd team comes in.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 6, 2018)

*21-6 Dawgs at the half*

We've been a better second half team, so hopefully we'll come out and have Vandy put away before the 4th qtr. Would like to get up big so we can let Fields come in and show us what he can do.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 6, 2018)

It’s a 4 quarter game. I’m sick of this crap!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 6, 2018)

They need to start Charlie Woerner at QB!


----------



## Dub (Oct 6, 2018)

Swift !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 6, 2018)

*TD SWIFT! 28-6 DAAAAAAAAAAWWWGS!*


----------



## fishnguy (Oct 6, 2018)

brownceluse said:


> They need to start Charlie Woerner at QB!


Reason?


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 6, 2018)

Swift is healthy now, that's for sure.


----------



## fishnguy (Oct 6, 2018)

Will we see Fields this series?


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 6, 2018)

What is up with Georgia and penalties????


----------



## K80 (Oct 6, 2018)

Y'all must be watching a different game.   UGA is looking pretty good especial offence.   Vandy has never really had a shot I  this game.   Vandy is having a pretty good game and getting lucky from time to time and is missing a few tackles. The D is easily keeping them from scoring despite not having their best night.


----------



## fishnguy (Oct 6, 2018)

Good job Woerner!


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 6, 2018)

why was that not off-setting?  The Vandy player hit back.


----------



## Dub (Oct 6, 2018)

K80 said:


> Y'all must be watching a different game.   UGA is looking pretty good especial offence.   Vandy has never really had a shot I  this game.   Vandy is having a pretty good game and getting lucky from time to time and is missing a few tackles. The D is easily keeping them from scoring despite not having their best night.






True......but many of us are looking at this match against Vandy and chewing our nails when contemplating lining up against Saban's horde.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 6, 2018)

That was and easy call, way after thee slide.


----------



## across the river (Oct 6, 2018)

fishnguy said:


> Will we see Fields this series?



Yeah, he will hand it off a lot, run it himself some, and through 4 or 5 passes and we will have people on here tomorrow saying he should be the starter.


----------



## fishnguy (Oct 6, 2018)

Let him stsy in


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 6, 2018)

That was a good no-call for targeting.


----------



## fishnguy (Oct 6, 2018)

He has an arm!


----------



## Dub (Oct 6, 2018)

fishnguy said:


> He has an arm!




I like that play calling to let it rip


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 6, 2018)

Fields got popped a few plays back! Goodness!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 6, 2018)

Not sure I’m a fields fan. To much arm in his long ball!


----------



## fishnguy (Oct 6, 2018)

Dub said:


> I like that play calling to let it rip


I wonder if he would have over thrown Hardman.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 6, 2018)

Needs more touch


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 6, 2018)

Silver Britches said:


> Fields got popped a few plays back! Goodness!



He is taking far many hard shots to the head.  I remember one vs MTSU, one vs USC, and one vs UT.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 6, 2018)

*Goggles kicks a long 53 yarder! Dawgs 31-6 *

*GO DAWGS!*


----------



## fishnguy (Oct 6, 2018)

Hotrod!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 6, 2018)

Sure foot Blankenship


----------



## trad bow (Oct 6, 2018)

Fields definitely has potential but missing his reads or not trusting his teammates. Will come with time but not this year and maybe not next year.


----------



## K80 (Oct 6, 2018)

Dub said:


> True......but many of us are looking at this match against Vandy and chewing our nails when contemplating lining up against Saban's horde.


 That's a long way off and our young team has time to grow. And a lot of time for injuries which seem to be hitting us this year.   Life has taught me to focus on and enjoy the here and now. 

Also this is a better bama than last year which is more reason to enjoy the here and now...


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 6, 2018)

That was not targeting!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 6, 2018)

Swiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiifffffttttt! What a run!


----------



## deerbandit (Oct 6, 2018)

Swift’s dad is massive!


----------



## fishnguy (Oct 6, 2018)

Id Swift's dad a bodyguard or whst? He is HUGE!


----------



## Dub (Oct 6, 2018)

K80 said:


> That's a long way off and our young team has time to grow. And a lot of time for injuries which seem to be hitting us this year.   Life has taught me to focus on and enjoy the here and now.
> 
> Also this is a better bama than last year which is more reason to enjoy the here and now...




Very true.


Plus.....how can we not enjoy a pair of backs like Holyfield & Swift..........and a walk-on kicker that is the babyfaced assassin like Blankenship. 

I'm gonna enjoy each step of the way that eventually leads to another Dawgs National Championship.


----------



## Dub (Oct 6, 2018)

TD !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dub (Oct 6, 2018)

Steamroller TD !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 6, 2018)

*TD DAWGS! All Dawgs 38-6*


----------



## K80 (Oct 6, 2018)

That's how to move a pile...


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 6, 2018)

Herrien with the roundabout TD.  I think he was the only one who knew it was on the ground, because he knew it was not in his hands.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 6, 2018)

Those cheerleaders doing the standing split.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 6, 2018)

Nice pronunciation on Richard Lecounte's name. LOL Did y'all hear that?


----------



## deerbandit (Oct 6, 2018)

lbzdually said:


> Those cheerleaders doing the standing split.




Isn’t that way we all really watch the game?


----------



## fishnguy (Oct 6, 2018)

Silver Britches said:


> Nice pronunciation on Richard Lecounte's name. LOL Did y'all hear that?


Speaking french!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 6, 2018)

fishnguy said:


> Speaking french!


I think that shot of the cheerleaders had his brain in the gutter!


----------



## deerbandit (Oct 6, 2018)

TD Cook!


----------



## fishnguy (Oct 6, 2018)

I missed cook!


----------



## Dub (Oct 6, 2018)

Roll Dawgs


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 6, 2018)

James Cook Yards per carry is going to be amazing this game.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 6, 2018)

Out of bounds.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 6, 2018)

He was out by a little, dang it.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 6, 2018)

I don't think there is enough to overturn the TD!


----------



## fishnguy (Oct 6, 2018)

Oh well, feed him again!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 6, 2018)

Well, I guess they see it differently.


----------



## Dub (Oct 6, 2018)

It's all good..........gonna wind up 50-something to 6.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 6, 2018)

Cook is going to be one of the greats, I think.  Just think the #1 RB in the country in HS school last year is not even out there.  When he gets that ACL fixed UGA will be a monster next year.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 6, 2018)

Good to see Salyer getting some time.  I think he will be starting soon.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 6, 2018)

Salyer playing now. We might need him before this year is over.


----------



## deerbandit (Oct 6, 2018)

lbzdually said:


> Cook is going to be one of the greats, I think.  Just think the #1 RB in the country in HS school last year is not even out there.  When he gets that ACL fixed UGA will be a monster next year.



I can’t wait to see White running the ball!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 6, 2018)

Dang dually, great minds think alike.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 6, 2018)

Kentucky lost.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 6, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> Kentucky lost.


And Auburn is about to go down as well.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 6, 2018)

*Goggles adds 3 more! Dawgs 41-6*


----------



## fishnguy (Oct 6, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> Kentucky lost.





Silver Britches said:


> And Auburn is about to go down as well.


They all gonna want to knock off the Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 6, 2018)

Sure foot keeps knocking them through!!


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 6, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> Dang dually, great minds think alike.



Yeah buddy.  I did not understand Salyer not being the 1st lineman off the bench to start the season.   He is an interior lineman, but he was quick enough to stay in front 4 and 5 star defensive ends during HS and camps, and plow through interior lineman.  His scouting report said 'once he gets his hands on a defensive lineman, it is over'.


----------



## fishnguy (Oct 6, 2018)

I hate trash time!


----------



## trad bow (Oct 6, 2018)

It’s all about picking up blocking schemes. I think he is coming on and will definitely be a force on the line next year.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 6, 2018)

I dont know why we have not seen more of Salyer.


----------



## riprap (Oct 6, 2018)

GT would still have the first team in


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 6, 2018)

I’m sick of poor play in the first half!


----------



## riprap (Oct 6, 2018)

They are all trying to make highlight reel tackles. You can obviously tell our talent is way beyond anybody we've played and the players know it


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 6, 2018)

brownceluse said:


> I’m sick of poor play in the first half!



Against teams like Vandy and others the Dawgs can afford to start late, but against LSU, UF, and maybe Auburn the Dawgs can't do that.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 6, 2018)

D can’t hold them!


----------



## riprap (Oct 6, 2018)

Timeout? Booo


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 6, 2018)

13 penalties now Vandy scores!!!!


----------



## riprap (Oct 6, 2018)

Knee was down


----------



## riprap (Oct 6, 2018)

Brown still mad about Richt


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 6, 2018)

*DAWGS WIN 41-13*

Dawgs woke up in the second half and blew the Dores off of Vandy!  Glad to see us get it going in the second half, which is what we have been doing going back to last year. Vandy isn't the Vandy of old, they should have beaten Notre Dame earlier this year. I expected a tough game in the early going with them, and that's what we had. There is a lot we need to improve, and let's hope we get it together soon. Got some tough games coming up, we better be ready!

*GO DAWGS! KEEP IT GOING!*


----------



## mark-7mag (Oct 6, 2018)

I’m visiting NYC. I found where the Dawgs up here go to watch the game. What an experience!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 6, 2018)

Awesome Mark Go Dawgs in the Big Apple!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 7, 2018)

brownceluse said:


> I’m sick of poor play in the first half!



I am too Jeff, and I am tired of hearing each week that we got to clean up all the shortcomings. What did we have today, 14 penalties.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 7, 2018)

I think Kirby got May's attention.


----------



## TinKnocker (Oct 7, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> I think Kirby got May's attention.


He didn't come back in at all did he?


----------



## buckmanmike (Oct 7, 2018)

I'm a big time Dawg fan, but I see UGA losing to LSU, Fla and beating Auburn. Maybe one of those loses will turn into a win and put UGA into the SEC champ game. They would lose bad to Alabama. Alabama looks unstoppable, and I cant stand them.


----------



## buckmanmike (Oct 7, 2018)

Oh, I forgot. Dawgs will barely get by against Kentucky. That's an improved team. They maybe knocking on the Dawgs door for eastern SEC Champions the next few years. Love the SEC competition.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 7, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> I dont know why we have not seen more of Salyer.


slayer hidesout in the woods killing wildlife and fish on his weekend


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 7, 2018)

buckmanmike said:


> I'm a big time Dawg fan, but I see UGA losing to LSU, Fla and beating Auburn. Maybe one of those loses will turn into a win and put UGA into the SEC champ game. They would lose bad to Alabama. Alabama looks unstoppable, and I cant stand them.


sorry you hate Bama but I think you're right


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 7, 2018)

Dawgs could lose 4 games. Going in to this year I never thought we’d go undefeated. I figured 1 to 2 loses. I also knew the front 7 on defense was going to be our weakest point. Well it is! Plus our O line is below average as well up to this point. I’m. It too impressed with the entire staff up to this point in the season. When teams like Vandy knock you off the ball there’s a problem. No need to think the Dawgs are anything other than top 25  team but we aren’t even close to 2nd in the nation. Lots of holes had to be filled and at the midway point this team hasn’t shown any improvement. I’m sick to death about hearing the players and Kirby talk about not playing to the standard every week to! Show me some improvement on defense and for the love of god please let the offense get going before the 3rd quarter!!!


----------



## fish hawk (Oct 7, 2018)

Whole lot of sandbagging going on


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 7, 2018)

Very disappointed in our D. I am tired of seeing every team we play rip of huge chunks of yardage. I know we won and I am proud of it, but it was Vandy. We have got to get better on defense in a hurry.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 7, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> Very disappointed in our D. I am tired of seeing every team we play rip of huge chunks of yardage. I know we won and I am proud of it, but it was Vandy. We have got to get better on defense in a hurry.



I don't see much improvement happening over the rest of the season. We're half way through and Vandy made the D look like a high school team. We made some good plays to stop Vandy but after all it's Vandy. LSU and FL aren't Vandy.

I'm happy for the win but storm clouds are brewing.

And the penalties. Good God at the penalties.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 7, 2018)

fish hawk said:


> Whole lot of sandbagging going on



No way! Sand bagging happened during Austin Pea. If the D getting gashed on the ground is sandbagging then Kirby needs to be fired.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 7, 2018)

brownceluse said:


> No way! Sand bagging happened during Austin Pea. If the D getting gashed on the ground is sandbagging then Kirby needs to be fired.



We're gonna need a whole lot more than Deandre Baker making plays.


----------



## westcobbdog (Oct 7, 2018)

Matthew6 said:


> sorry you hate Bama but I think you're right



Bammy hasn’t seen an offense like ours this year, pretty sure we would hang plenty of pts on them. Problem is stopping their offense.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 7, 2018)

westcobbdog said:


> Bammy hasn’t seen an offense like ours this year, pretty sure we would hang plenty of pts on them. Problem is *we couldn't stop their offense.*



FIFY.


----------



## fish hawk (Oct 7, 2018)

brownceluse said:


> No way! Sand bagging happened during Austin Pea. If the D getting gashed on the ground is sandbagging then Kirby needs to be fired.


Yep, first half was like practice game.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 7, 2018)

fish hawk said:


> Yep, first half was like practice game.



The first half the Dawgs were What in the wide, wide world of sports is a goin on here? They had no clue.


----------



## fish hawk (Oct 7, 2018)

How many points did vandy score?13 lol


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 7, 2018)

Let’s be real here for a minute. We couldn’t stop the run of Vandy. That’s not good from the number 2 team in the nation. First half offense has absolutely dismal. Other than the 3rd quarter boom at SC offense looked lost. This team is not that good. It’s mid way through the season and we see the same issues as week one and two. Now we are getting Richt like team penalties. That’s not signs of a good team. I’m at peace with what I’ve seen my expectations have been lowered. If we beat one out of the next 3 we play I’ll be amazed! Go Dawgs!


----------



## across the river (Oct 7, 2018)

brownceluse said:


> Dawgs could lose 4 games. Going in to this year I never thought we’d go undefeated. I figured 1 to 2 loses. I also knew the front 7 on defense was going to be our weakest point. Well it is! Plus our O line is below average as well up to this point. I’m. It too impressed with the entire staff up to this point in the season. When teams like Vandy knock you off the ball there’s a problem. No need to think the Dawgs are anything other than top 25  team but we aren’t even close to 2nd in the nation. Lots of holes had to be filled and at the midway point this team hasn’t shown any improvement. I’m sick to death about hearing the players and Kirby talk about not playing to the standard every week to! Show me some improvement on defense and for the love of god please let the offense get going before the 3rd quarter!!!



Where do you guys come up with this stuff.   Vandy scored one touchdown, and had to take a timeout to do that with 2 seconds left in the game.  Georgia put 41 points on a Vandy team, with the foot of the gas in the second half mind you, that hung with a ND them that is #8 in the country.   Georgia has scored ~40 points plus per game every game ( I realize it was only 38 verses TN) and there really hasn't been any game in question.  Kentucky barely beat a SC team UGA destroyed.  LSU has plenty of talent and will likely be a test, but minus a bunch of turnover UGA should pull away in the second half.  Same with Florida, and Auburn.    It is like watching Alabama any year prior to this one.   Usually close in the first half , and then pound them until they give way in the 3rd and 4th quarter.    Just because they don't come out the first series or two and blow them out of the water doesn't mean there are issues that will cause you to loose 4 games.  You have a plan coming in ad they have a plan coming in.  The adjustments during the game is what makes the difference, and Georgia has done that well along with having plenty of depth to keep guys fresh.   The sky isn't falling by any means, so quite acting like it is.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 7, 2018)

elfiii said:


> FIFY.


saban played lots newbies yesterday


----------



## TinKnocker (Oct 7, 2018)

So GA is top 5 in fewest points allowed and top 10 in fewest yards allowed. But we’re arguing about the defense here? Yeah, Vandy moves it around a little. But they didn’t score a TD til 2 seconds left against the practice squad.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 7, 2018)

My problem is not to total points allowed. We have gave up way to many plays where it seems their line just knock us off the ball. My concern is when me a good running team, we will not just have a switch we can turn on and a new defensive front will show up. Plus there were a lot of wide open receivers running around in our secondary yesterday. If we are going to beat good teams and compete for the playoffs, this type performance will not be enough. How man 3rd and longs did we give up?


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 7, 2018)

across the river said:


> Where do you guys come up with this stuff.   Vandy scored one touchdown, and had to take a timeout to do that with 2 seconds left in the game.  Georgia put 41 points on a Vandy team, with the foot of the gas in the second half mind you, that hung with a ND them that is #8 in the country.   Georgia has scored ~40 points plus per game every game ( I realize it was only 38 verses TN) and there really hasn't been any game in question.  Kentucky barely beat a SC team UGA destroyed.  LSU has plenty of talent and will likely be a test, but minus a bunch of turnover UGA should pull away in the second half.  Same with Florida, and Auburn.    It is like watching Alabama any year prior to this one.   Usually close in the first half , and then pound them until they give way in the 3rd and 4th quarter.    Just because they don't come out the first series or two and blow them out of the water doesn't mean there are issues that will cause you to loose 4 games.  You have a plan coming in ad they have a plan coming in.  The adjustments during the game is what makes the difference, and Georgia has done that well along with having plenty of depth to keep guys fresh.   The sky isn't falling by any means, so quite acting like it is.



I stand corrected....?


----------



## Dub (Oct 7, 2018)

So much talent.

The Dawgs have come a long way in a year and a half.  Discipline will come....but it's needed really, really swiftly.  Schedule is about to get serious.

Perhaps a drop in the polls will help make it real and galvanize them to take it as an insult and get focused on executing the small details to perfection...details that tighten up team performance.

Great teams can adjust and adapt.....heck, look at what Bama frequently does in 2nd half in hyooge games.  Adapt and overcome.

Bama gave up a pile of points yesterday, too.   Nobody is doubting their ability to coach through it and rise to a new level as a result.

I think this Georgia team can do the same.

Getting a small punch in the nose with a drop in the polls may get these players even more focused to win the next round and the next.   I'm looking forward to seeing The Dawgs arrive in Death Valley and play hard....then return home and handle the new Gators.   Wins in each of these games will be hard fought and will reveal what we have.

Go DAWGS !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## across the river (Oct 7, 2018)

brownceluse said:


> I stand corrected....?



I'm not correcting anyone.   I'm saying people on here are going all chicken little saying the sky is falling, and there hasn't been a game that was even in question.  Are they playing perfect?   No, not even close, but they have enough talent and depth than can legitimately contribute that it gives them a big advantage over anyone they are going to play sans a potential matchup with Alabama in the SEC championship. If they were playing extremely well and barely winning that would be one thing, but when they are playing as bad as you all seem to think they are playing and they haven't won by less than 14 points, then they obviously have don't have to play a perfect game to win. While I don't think they should or even will loose one, it wouldn't necessary surprise me to see them loose one of the four. However loosing three or four of the next four games is crazy talk.


----------



## dirtnap (Oct 7, 2018)

This is the most doom and gloom bunch I’ve ever seen in my life. Look we ain’t beating Alabama but neither is anyone else but watch some of the other top teams on the country and we match up with any of them. It’s not as bad as y’all make out


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 7, 2018)

Not doom and gloom, just a realistic view of where we are now vs the start of the season. We all thought that if Ga could get a few games under their belt, we would start seeing some big gains as the season wore on. I personally have not seen the game to game improvement that I had expected. Maybe my expectations are to high.


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 7, 2018)

I can’t say much that hasn’t been said, but will just add a couple of things:

The sky is falling. Ya buncha chicken littles.

Bama is good, but their schedule thus far has been equally as weak as UGAs.

68% roster freshmen and sophomores. Let that sink in..

Am I the only person that saw the run game up their performance last night? Swift is healing exponentially. Holyfield has upped his game.

Not exact numbers but I’m estimating CKS played 75-80 % of the entire roster last night. I couldn’t keep up with the rotation on both LOS through the game. It’s been that way all year. And yes, this absolutely could be some sand bagging by Kirby.

Fields is a talent, and his presence is needed, but he won’t start this year unles tragedy strikes. Fromm has freakishly good leadership and calmness about him and that is what separates him from the herd. He is in the 1% in this right. 

The real schedule separation starts for the conference this Saturday.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 7, 2018)

I watched my sons HS team play Friday night. It was the best team in the region against my sons team which happens to have the number 1 defense in the region. Halftime score was 31/0 not in my sons team favor. Same deal applies here! All year my sons team has been a second half team. So,,, at halftime they come out and established the run and started tackling and playing the game like it’s supposed to be played. The final score was 34/21. So no doom and gloom here just calling football like I see it. We all know it’s a 4 quarter game. It’s like a fight. I’m not going to wait on the first punch I’m going to throw it and continue throwing them until the receiver is asleep. Let’s call it what it is. Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 7, 2018)

Standard?!!!! Yeah right!


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 7, 2018)

brownceluse said:


> I watched my sons HS team play Friday night. It was the best team in the region against my sons team which happens to have the number 1 defense in the region. Halftime score was 31/0 not in my sons team favor. Same deal applies here! All year my sons team has been a second half team. So,,, at halftime they come out and established the run and started tackling and playing the game like it’s supposed to be played. The final score was 34/21. So no doom and gloom here just calling football like I see it. We all know it’s a 4 quarter game. It’s like a fight. I’m not going to wait on the first punch I’m going to throw it and continue throwing them until the receiver is asleep. Let’s call it what it is. Go Dawgs!




Ok. I love you celuse and you know I do, but allow me a reply:

Rewind to the 2000 Hs football season.

My sons Hs team is playing their 50 year rival who was a higher ranked team in most aspects of the game. Both teams ranked in the top 10’in the state. 
We were being manhandled all night. 3:50 seconds left in the game and we were down 19-0.
When the clock read zero we the scoreboard read 23-19 to our favor. My guess is you may have been on of those folks that left with 3:50 on the clock. 
In that particular game, my sons team was reflective of this years UGA team in their seemingly lackluster performances. 
I believe we were 11-2 that year before we lost to the eventual state champs in the quarterfinals.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 7, 2018)

MCBUCK said:


> Ok. I love you celuse and you know I do, but allow me a reply:
> 
> Rewind to the 2000 Hs football season.
> 
> ...



My point is simple brother Moe. I just like to see consistency. I’m not expecting the offense to score 30 points in the 1st half or the defense to win every 3rd down. But what I do expect from the standard that’s in Athens is for the D line to not be knocked off the ball. I expect them to get pressure with occasional sack. It’s not happening and we haven’t play the meat of the schedule yet. Yes, we beat Candy and more than covered the spread but 14 penalties and D line getting man handled most of the game is just silly. Go Dawgs


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 7, 2018)

Mel Tucker needs to be in the hot seat along with Kirby...


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 7, 2018)

Nothing really to add. Just stopped by to see why this Thread was 11 pages long.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 7, 2018)

brownceluse said:


> Mel Tucker needs to be in the hot seat along with Kirby...



Yep. We are known for our Junkyard Dawg defense, except this year it's a Walmarks garden center defense.


----------



## Duff (Oct 7, 2018)

Lolz   

Y’alls are silly


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 7, 2018)

brownceluse said:


> My point is simple brother Moe. I just like to see consistency. I’m not expecting the offense to score 30 points in the 1st half or the defense to win every 3rd down. But what I do expect from the standard that’s in Athens is for the D line to not be knocked off the ball. I expect them to get pressure with occasional sack. It’s not happening and we haven’t play the meat of the schedule yet. Yes, we beat Candy and more than covered the spread but 14 penalties and D line getting man handled most of the game is just silly. Go Dawgs



Puppies. Growing puppies


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 7, 2018)

rhbama3 said:


> Nothing really to add. Just stopped by to see why this Thread was 11 pages long.




Nothing to see here. Bammers can move along. Nothing here at all.


----------



## fish hawk (Oct 7, 2018)

Dawgs remain at #2 despite the close call with Vandy.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 7, 2018)

We're under a lot of skress! Maybe we're expecting too much. I do think we can play much better, though.

*HUNKER DOWN & GO DAWGS!*


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 7, 2018)

I want Mel Tucker and Chaney on the hot seat!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 7, 2018)

https://www.dawgnation.com/football/undefeated-dawgs-coach-fans


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 7, 2018)

MCBUCK said:


> Nothing to see here. Bammers can move along. Nothing here at all.


i agree. its not like yall are talking abiut the best team in cfb.


----------



## TinKnocker (Oct 7, 2018)

Matthew6 said:


> i agree. its not like yall are talking abiut the best team in cfb.


Agreed. I don’t even know if we have any UCF fans here to talk about that. Do we? ?


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 7, 2018)

Matthew6 said:


> i agree. its not like yall are talking abiut *the best team in cfb.*



That episode will air live from sunny Santa Clara, California on Jan 7, 2019 on espn, with your host Chris Folwer and Kirk Herbstreit!


----------



## Twiggbuster (Oct 7, 2018)

Vandy came close to beating the world beaters- ND Fighting Irish.
We played second and third string Saturday night.
What do y’all want???????????


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 7, 2018)

Twiggbuster said:


> Vandy came close to beating the world beaters- ND Fighting Irish.
> We played second and third string Saturday night.
> What do y’all want???????????



I want the Dawgs to play to the standard and quit talking about it!!!


----------



## lampern (Oct 7, 2018)

Still second to Bama but UGA is #2 imho


----------



## across the river (Oct 8, 2018)

brownceluse said:


> I watched my sons HS team play Friday night. It was the best team in the region against my sons team which happens to have the number 1 defense in the region. Halftime score was 31/0 not in my sons team favor. Same deal applies here! All year my sons team has been a second half team. So,,, at halftime they come out and established the run and started tackling and playing the game like it’s supposed to be played. The final score was 34/21. So no doom and gloom here just calling football like I see it. We all know it’s a 4 quarter game. It’s like a fight. I’m not going to wait on the first punch I’m going to throw it and continue throwing them until the receiver is asleep. Let’s call it what it is. Go Dawgs!





They aren't playing highschool ball. Like I have said in this thread and on other, all you who are expecting UGA to come out and blow people out of the water the first quarter are expecting more than the coaches are expecting and more than you are probably going to get.  Ground and pound, wear them down, and run away in the second half.  That is what they are doing.  It is Bama's plan every year prior to this one with Tua at the helm and 3 NFL receivers. Kirby isn't expecting to come out and run away with it early, so you guys shouldn't be expecting that either.


https://www.ajc.com/sports/college/...n-power-football-team/A5gZuDjFM07HlZN6RpEhON/


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 8, 2018)

across the river said:


> They aren't playing highschool ball. Like I have said in this thread and on other, all you who are expecting UGA to come out and blow people out of the water the first quarter are expecting more than the coaches are expecting and more than you are probably going to get.  Ground and pound, wear them down, and run away in the second half.  That is what they are doing.  It is Bama's plan every year prior to this one with Tua at the helm and 3 NFL receivers. Kirby isn't expecting to come out and run away with it early, so you guys shouldn't be expecting that either.
> 
> 
> https://www.ajc.com/sports/college/...n-power-football-team/A5gZuDjFM07HlZN6RpEhON/


You didn’t see the post where I said what I was expecting of the offense apparently. What I expect is consistency. I expect the O line that is stacked with 5 stars and highly rated 4’s to be able to run the ball when they need to regardless of how many men are stacked in the box. Hat on hat! It’s simple football 101. I also expect them to do that at will against teams like Mizzou, Vandy, Austin Pea etc. I also expect the D line to not get knocked of the ball against Vandy. I also understand that you cant win every battle but I’m more disappointed in the front 4 on defense than anything. If they are struggling now (which they are) they will surely struggle in the games that matter down the stretch here. Don’t take my criticism as wanting more than can be given but I expect the Dawgs to completely dominate Vandy, Mizzou Austin Pea from the first snap until the last. This ain’t Richts team anymore but I’ve seen a lot of similarities the last few weeks. I don’t like it. The struggle should’ve started in Baton Rouge not in Athens. That’s what I’m saying. Go Dawgs!


----------

